# HULL TRAWLER ST ROMANUS H223



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

The ST ROMANUS was lost on or around 11.1 1968, she left Hull on the 10.1 1968 she disappeared on passage to the Norwegian coast, during stormy weather conditions, she was not carrying a radio officer all twenty crew members were lost. fifty five years ago today. RIP.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

rustytrawler said:


> The ST ROMANUS was lost on or around 11.1 1968, she left Hull on the 10.1 1968 she disappeared on passage to the Norwegian coast, during stormy weather conditions, she was not carrying a radio officer all twenty crew members were lost. fifty five years ago today. RIP.


A brilliant Welsh singer called David Alexander sung "The price of coal", the "price of fish" would've been equally apt to highlight the devastating casualties incurred in the fishing industry RIP.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

At times like this i will play fiddlers green done best by the dubliners


----------

